# Auto Finesse Tripple - Quick test



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally got around to having a go with and Auto Finesse Tripple sample that James sent to me a little while ago.

The test. My car is and un-corrected Black 2006 Audi A4 with a fair chunk of swirls, marring and scratches on it. Its normally fairly well protected and a lot of the swirls are "masked". But at the minute there is not a huge amount of protection on it so thought it would be an ideal test.

The starting items:










The swirly front wing before starting:










I applied a strip of tape to judge the difference. One coat of Tripple was applied using a yellow foam applicator and was very easy to work. This was then left for a short while before buffing off:










The Tripple was probably one of the easiest products I have come across for buffing off. To even saying buffing would be and over statement! Virtually one wipe with a Poorboys MF and it was nearly all removed.

The result.

As you can see from the picture below there is a distinct line and difference in colour from the section with the tripple and the section without:










There is still some evidence of the swirls but the area with the Tripple certainly appears to have less swirls noticeable.

The rest of the panel then had Tripple applied to it and buffed off. Then for good measure and another test I applied a layer of Tough Coat over the top. Not possibly nesscery but I have seen a few people question if this could be done so I thought I would give it a test. The tough coat seemed to add a little extra gloss and depth to it but it was fairly hard to tell in low, bright afternoon sun light. I guess if nothing else it would give some extra durability.

Final shots:



















To sum up. For an AIO product the results were hugely impressive. With one light coat applied and very easily buffed off the results were clearly visible to see. I did not have time to do the whole car but I think given the time the small sample bottle would easily be enough to do one car which I think I may well do as a winter treatment before machine correcting the car next year.

All in all very impressive and easy to use product that I will definitely be adding to my stocks.

Any comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm very impressed with AF Tripple mate used it on my wifes Puma and then topped with AS "WAX" and I am very happy with it mate, SRP was my number one AIO porduct but I'm afraid it's been knocked off it's perch IMO.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Demetri said:


> I'm very impressed with AF Tripple mate used it on my wifes Puma and then topped with AS "WAX" and I am very happy with it mate, SRP was my number one AIO porduct but I'm afraid it's been knocked off it's perch IMO.


I have always been a fan of SRP but Tripple beats it on most counts especially ease of use. Scarcely easy to remove


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Judging from the photos the final results don't look better than the likes of radiant wax, certainly not to the tune of circa £30 a litre


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review showing what Tripple can do! :thumb:

You need to try Rejuvenate though. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great review, very impressive results indeed.

You do need to work it quite thoroughly as it can leave hazing marks if you're rushing, which I found out on my own car recently... oops


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

GJM said:


> Judging from the photos the final results don't look better than the likes of radiant wax, certainly not to the tune of circa £30 a litre


Having not used Radiant, I couldn't coment or compare on the two. All I can say is compared to SRP I Tripple is a better product


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SRP is Radiant Wax but RW has been revised recently. I must try that at some point.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Nice review showing what Tripple can do! :thumb:
> 
> You need to try Rejuvenate though.
> 
> Alan W


Ha ha, yes certainly could do with some Rejuvenate! My other half has just bought me a DA for Christmas so "swirl hell" will be sorted next year :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

RussZS said:


> SRP is Radiant Wax but RW has been revised recently. I must try that at some point.


Ah that's right, Radiant is the trade version of SRP if I remember rightly.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Who will make first test of these three competitors:
BH Autobalm
AF Tripple
AG Radiantwax

Maybe bit a sanding and then test


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Not AutoBALM but Bilt Hambers Cleanser Polish looks more closer to Tripple. I also would like to see this comparison.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice review involving the tripple, great camera shots, the paint certainly looks more deeper in colour now after tripple.

Thanks for posting and commenting on a genuine review.

Auotfinesse are really steeping up in the world of detailing, good on them i say :thumb:

Have a great week.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a very nice review involving the tripple, great camera shots, the paint certainly looks more deeper in colour now after tripple.
> 
> Thanks for posting and commenting on a genuine review.
> 
> ...


There was a distinct difference in the two areas. I would say even more so than what is visible in the pictures. The sun was low and very bright so found in difficult to get good pictures showing the difference. All in all, very impressed.

IMO I agree, Auto Finesse are bringing some real good products to market, all of which seem very easy to use.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent work. 

Tripple was the first product I tried when we were testing it before we began selling it on our site and it is very impressive. 

All In One polishes very rarely get any air time but this is very easy to use and gives quick results you can't ask for more really.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i quite like it too 

i find it very similar in looks and application to AS platinum. but tripple edges it due to no dusting


----------

